# Curve/Ripple Illusion in New Wallpaper



## BMS98 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bizarre. How long has it been up? Almost wondering if it is moisture still coming out the edges. And have you cleaned it to see if maybe there is some glue residue on the edges creating that "sheen"? Just a couple thoughts.


----------



## Oubadah (Mar 3, 2011)

BMS98 said:


> Bizarre. How long has it been up?


It's been up a week or so.



BMS98 said:


> And have you cleaned it to see if maybe there is some glue residue on the edges creating that "sheen"?


I tried wiping an area down with a damp cloth, but I'm not entirely sure how I should clean it. It doesn't seem to have any cleaning instructions on the label (at least not in English - it's a German wallpaper). Should I try a light detergent/water mix?


----------



## BMS98 (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking at the bottom of the picture where the light isn't causing the illusion as much, can you feel any variation on either side of the seams? Like maybe the seams were rolled too much/hard and forced the glue away from them actually making it "thinner" at the edges? What does it look like in different light conditions? If you look at it head on in different light or non-sunlight, do the seams look lighter? BTW, a welder is more my equipment of choice. I just thought the effect was strange and would offer my $.02.


----------

